# Homemade Tools >  How to Make a Massive Electrical Vise - 4 Tons!!!

## diyfixman

How to Make a Massive Electrical Vise - 4 Tons!!!
Construction of homemade electric clamps, with electric piston reaching 4 tons closing power !! You also had to build a very strong base to carry the pressure intensity the plunger runs at closing. This is the most expensive project I've ever done! The cost of electric plunger about $ 1000!

----------

Jon (Apr 24, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (Apr 24, 2019),

PowerMk (Apr 24, 2019),

rgsparber (Apr 24, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 24, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks diyfixman! We've added your Electric Vise to our Vises category,
as well as to your builder page: diyfixman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Electric Vise
 by diyfixman

tags:
vise, electrical

----------

diyfixman (Apr 25, 2019)

----------


## mwmkravchenko

Looks a lot like an electric log splitter.

----------

baja (Apr 25, 2019)

----------


## diyfixman

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'm not sure where electric actuators are used, and can only guess at the internals; a pressure cylinder or a screw. 
My inclination would lean towards a far shorter stroke and multiple attachment points along the bed, like a quick setting grinder vise. 
One viable concern is rigidity of an extended ram against side-forces typical in milling. Such use is commonly addressed by dovetails, gibbed slide ways, or guide bars.
An ideal application would emulate 2 piece milling bed vises. Common vises are tedious operating their screw with that axis over the table.

----------

